# unlimited broadband provider in bangalore



## gagan_kumar (Jun 28, 2014)

hey i wanted to know about which all broadband providers which offer really good deal are there in bangalore.........
required speed : 

download:2mbps 
upload:512kpbs+

budget: 1500Rs/- per month max

plz skip ACT,airtel and for the love of god don't even mention the name of BSNL......

usage : heavy downloads server hosting and intense multilayer gaming.......(that means low ping fibre connections preferred over dsl and cable ones)

Region: domlur , new cambridge layout ext

- - - Updated - - -

no one interested in answering??

- - - Updated - - -

bump!!


----------



## ravi847 (Jun 28, 2014)

there is a You broadband... it has good plans and speeds too.
you can also contact some local cable service provider guy as he will know about this.

I think Vodafone provides those optical fibre connection with low ping..
Do a lot of offline research as there are lots of isp in Bangalore.

Guess not many guys from Bangalore on the forum


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 4, 2014)

ravi847 said:


> there is a You broadband... it has good plans and speeds too.
> you can also contact some local cable service provider guy as he will know about this.
> 
> I think Vodafone provides those optical fibre connection with low ping..
> ...


well thanks for reply atleast one good suggestion i got ....... the usual suggestion everyone provides is to go for airtel..........


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 13, 2016)

BUMP!!!
Location changed to WhiteField ITPL,


----------

